# Neglected composers game round 7, March 30-April 1



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Still just one composer in the Pantheon: Ernest Chausson. But others are getting close and more will enter the Pantheon with 10 votes in this round, no doubt. Our list:

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 7
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 4
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 2
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 4
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 4
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 8
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 5
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 6
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 3
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 9
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 4
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 5
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 6
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 8
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 4
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 5
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 5
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 9

You can read about these composers and listen to their music in the first three threads:
Round 1: http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 2: http://www.talkclassical.com/48092-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 3: http://www.talkclassical.com/48156-neglected-composers-game-round.html

This is round 7. As before, each member may vote for one or two composers. You may do this once each round. I will try to open a new round every 48 hours, or as near that as possible, at which time the old round closes and everybody gets another turn. Vote early (but not too often please!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I suddenly don't understand this...Mr. Chausson has always stood alone in "the pantheon"...I put on an album of his music almost yearly and appreciate it too


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Giacomo Melartin and Erkki Meyerbeer. So Simple...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Gian Francesco Malipiero and Ikuma Dan.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

If I vote for Zelenka and Hummel, is it a tie for 2nd place? 

Eh, I'll vote for Stanford and Ashton.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, it would be a tie.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Are Hummel and Zelenka in? Or are Portamento's votes for others. Ken could you clarify where we stand?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> Are Hummel and Zelenka in? Or are Portamento's votes for others. Ken could you clarify where we stand?


My votes are for others.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Zelenka and Hummel

NOTE: These two are elevated to the Pantheon of the Unappreciated so people should not vote for them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
2 (tie) - Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
2 (tie) - Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 7
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 4
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 3
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 4
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 4
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 8
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 5
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 6
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 4
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 5
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 6
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 7
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 8
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 5
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 5
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 5


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Clementi and Respighi


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

**Bantock!*
**Bridge!*

( Does extra enthusiastic typing equal extra votes? :lol: )


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nomination: *Ernő Dohnányi (1877-1960)*, a Hungarian composer and pianist in the Romantic German idiom, grandfather of the conductor Christoph von Dohnanyi, and one of the true successors of Brahms.

He wrote considerable works in chamber and orchestral music that deserve to be much better known, but sadly like Ravel, he is most known for a work which is not among his best (Variations on a Nursery Tune).

Examples:

Piano Quintet No. 1 in C minor Op. 1 - One of the very finest Op. 1's, and praised in person by Brahms himself.





Piano Quintet No. 2 in E flat minor Op. 26





Violin Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op. 27





Piano Concerto No. 2 in B minor Op. 42





Also +1 for Frank Bridge.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

pjang23, nominations have been closed for some time. Only voting is allowed. You may vote for up to two composers, from the list posted above.

Your vote for Bridge has put him into the Pantheon!

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
2 (tie) - Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
2 (tie) - Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
4 - Frank Bridge (1879-1941)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 7
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 4
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 3
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 5
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 4
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 5
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 7
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 4
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 5
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 6
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 7
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 9
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 5
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 5
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 5


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, then +1 for Casella


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Clementi and Toch


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Arensky, Arriaga

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
2 (tie) - Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
2 (tie) - Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
4 - Frank Bridge (1879-1941)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 8
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 5
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 3
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 5
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 4
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 6
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 8
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 4
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 5
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 6
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 7
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 9
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 5
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 6
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 5


----------



## Metronom (Apr 12, 2016)

My vote goes to Respighi. Purely because I find it totally baffling that he is there on this list.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

can I vote for Melartin please!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Respighi has entered the Pantheon in the fifth position.

This round is half over.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This round is closed. Please go to Round 8 to vote.

http://www.talkclassical.com/48324-neglected-composers-game-round.html#post1216329


----------

